# Sheriff encourages homeowners to shoot burglars to ‘save taxpayers money’



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

PACE, Fla. (WKRG) — A Florida sheriff is drawing attention after encouraging homeowners to shoot intruders in order to save taxpayers money.

The comments came after a burglary spree in Pace, Florida, in which a man is accused of breaking into multiple homes and backyards as he ran from deputies.

Santa Rosa County Sheriff Bob Johnson said one homeowner shot at the man during the burglary spree but missed. He encouraged homeowners to use lethal force during break-ins to “save taxpayers money.” 

Full story here: Sheriff encourages homeowners to shoot burglars to ‘save taxpayers money’


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

"He had active warrants for violation of probation, aggravated assault and more." 
I think that if the objective was to save taxpayer money The D.A. and the judge should have kept the skunk in jail or maybe under it.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

It only saves money if the perp becomes a one time expenditure. If you hospitalize and incarcerate the dude it becomes more expensive pretty quick.


----------

